# Finding bigfoot



## ranger94

Who else is hook on this show and think there are somebig foots out there


----------



## Whiteeagle

Strange "new" things are beinf found every day, so I'm not gonna doubt it! I think maybe "Bobo" might be evolved from a "squatch". I am not hooked on the show, but do watch it from time to time.


----------



## smokey30725

I live about 20 minutes away from Pigeon Mountain in Walker County and there are more stories and sightings than I can count up there. Who knows? I would like to think that there are still animals out there we haven't discovered yet.


----------



## bfriendly

ranger94 said:


> Who else is hook on this show and think there are somebig foots out there



Not me








BTW-----yous might get Blasted for sayin stuff like that round here


----------



## centerpin fan

I think I've seen every episode.  Last night's was interesting.  They had a film from 1962 -- five years before the Patterson/Gimlin film.


----------



## GA DAWG

Them folks are shot out but they are making the big bucks I guess.


----------



## tnbrute

If they ever get real proof, it will be national news well before the show ever airs. I would love to have access to hunt some of the places they film.


----------



## GA DAWG

I think Im closer to finding one than they are


----------



## Cobb Man

Yall got em up there in your neck of the woods don't ya.


----------



## ranger94

Thanks for the replys ya,ll,,,, and yes i would love to hunt some of the places they get to go... Heck there just on one big vacation from what i see..


----------



## ranger94

bfriendly said:


> Not me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-----yous might get Blasted for sayin stuff like that round here



Yea i might get blasted


----------



## bfriendly

ranger94 said:


> Yea i might get blasted



join me bro!

I have already printed out some Pigeon WMA Maps.....I have never been on a real BF Expedition, but I do have a few on my bucket list


----------



## smokey30725

Most of the reports on Pigeon Mountain center around Rocky Lane. It runs pretty much the whole length of the WMA. The BFRO website lists all the sightings and reports if you click on Georgia and then Walker County. Yes, I am a bit of a geek about this stuff......


----------



## bfriendly

smokey30725 said:


> Most of the reports on Pigeon Mountain center around Rocky Lane. It runs pretty much the whole length of the WMA. The BFRO website lists all the sightings and reports if you click on Georgia and then Walker County. Yes, I am a bit of a geek about this stuff......



Thank You!!  Dont suppose you have the GPS Coordinates for that Waterfall do ya?

I printed out and was looking over the WMA map.........not sure where to go.......dont know when I can go, but I do plan on it!


----------



## Sargent

I can't say if I believe it or not, but I can't eat beef jerky in the woods any more.


----------



## smokey30725

Not sure of the exact locations of the sightings, but I have camped out there before. It certainly feels spooky enough!


----------



## Killdee

That show is fake as "rassling" and that stupid Hillbilly Blood show and Lizardlick towing.

I would love for 1 to show up and snatch 1 of them Morons up and shake the snot out of him. I have always liked to watch some of the more scientific programs that really try to find proof or analyze the videos but I cant bear to watch these idiots. Of course, on the other hand, they are on TV while I work on peoples houses so I guess I'm the Moron while they count their money.....


----------



## ranger94

bfriendly said:


> join me bro!
> 
> I have already printed out some Pigeon WMA Maps.....I have never been on a real BF Expedition, but I do have a few on my bucket list



Lets go man sounds fun......


----------



## bfriendly

Killdee said:


> That show is fake as "rassling" and that stupid Hillbilly Blood show and Lizardlick towing.
> 
> I would love for 1 to show up and snatch 1 of them Morons up and shake the snot out of him. I have always liked to watch some of the more scientific programs that really try to find proof or analyze the videos but I cant bear to watch these idiots. Of course, on the other hand, they are on TV while I work on peoples houses so I guess I'm the Moron while they count their money.....



I dont think its fake, anymore than I think they are going to find any evidence on the type of Expedition they do for the show...........I think a Solo or duo just camping out in the woods would have alot better luck.

They dont rehearse like Rasslers though

Cept maybe their Calls


----------



## olcowman

Let's see here... we got us a city feller who graduated law school and has failed the bar exam numerous times so instead he starts a bigfeets web site. Then a sissy feller who spent most of his life a running a little bookstore up in New England somewheres. And they's a gal (I think?) thats at least got her her some sort of micro-biology degree, but since the airing of the program has decided to use her '15 minutes of fame' to promote her lesbian rights platform in the background. And of course, the Bobo... raised in Manhattan Beach, California and a former deckhand on a fishing boat, a former surfer, former logger, former construction laborer, etc.

These four 'experts' a running around in the woods a whooping on trees, hollering back and forth, shining lights everywhere and talking on walkie-talkies... in a quest to find a rare and reportedly extremely elusive creature that supposedly has refined living in our backyards while avoiding any and all detection to a fine art form.

How in the world could they not succeed?

And if ya'll don't quit a calling rasslin' fake they's gonna be some serious problems here! I done bout got me a mad-on...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

The show is the biggest bunch of Bull Crap I've ever seen. Every sound they hear or stick that breaks they are convinced its a Bigoot. Then they do all these yells and calls that are "Bigfoot" yells, they've never heard one but are convinced they know what Bigfoot calls sound like. Bunch of FAKE BULL made for selling a TV show is all it is. Anyone that watches it is a SUCKER


----------



## NCHillbilly

If there actually were thousands of bigfeets running around out there, I think those four idjits would likely be about the least likely people to ever find or see one.


----------



## pine nut

NCHillbilly said:


> If there actually were thousands of bigfeets running around out there, I think those four idjits would likely be about the least likely people to ever find or see one.



Have to agree with you!  the show was mildly entertaining but now is just something that is goofy.


----------



## smokey30725

I may be in the minority, but I do like the show. I figure if even 10% of the claims, reports, videos, etc. are real, then there must be something to it.


----------



## bfriendly

smokey30725 said:


> I may be in the minority, but I do like the show. I figure if even 10% of the claims, reports, videos, etc. are real, then there must be something to it.



You are close my friend.........but it doesn't take 10% of the stories to be true in order for Bigfoot to be real.

Even though there are thousands or stories legends etc. Many that have been recorded for hundreds of years............See sig line



> Let's see here... we got us a city feller who graduated law school and has failed the bar exam numerous times so instead he starts a bigfeets web site. Then a sissy feller who spent most of his life a running a little bookstore up in New England somewheres. And they's a gal (I think?) thats at least got her her some sort of micro-biology degree, but since the airing of the program has decided to use her '15 minutes of fame' to promote her lesbian rights platform in the background. And of course, the Bobo... raised in Manhattan Beach, California and a former deckhand on a fishing boat, a former surfer, former logger, former construction laborer, etc.
> 
> These four 'experts' a running around in the woods a whooping on trees, hollering back and forth, shining lights everywhere and talking on walkie-talkies... in a quest to find a rare and reportedly extremely elusive creature that supposedly has refined living in our backyards while avoiding any and all detection to a fine art form.
> 
> How in the world could they not succeed?
> 
> And if ya'll don't quit a calling rasslin' fake they's gonna be some serious problems here! I done bout got me a mad-on...



Bout time you showed up Brother!  I see youare still up to your good ole antics...........I aint ever even seen a Democrat make up that much stuff in one schpeel




> The show is the biggest bunch of Bull Crap I've ever seen. Every sound they hear or stick that breaks they are convinced its a Bigoot. Then they do all these yells and calls that are "Bigfoot" yells, they've never heard one but are convinced they know what Bigfoot calls sound like. Bunch of FAKE BULL made for selling a TV show is all it is. Anyone that watches it is a SUCKER



If you were really interested in Bigfoot and wanted to find out for yourself, I would recommend a different place for your learning experience.........

You dont need to belittle yourself though.............not even sayin, just pointing out your own words


----------



## bfriendly

Since my good buddy finally showed up, this thread needs to get rated


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Bout time you showed up Brother!  I see youare still up to your good ole antics...........I aint ever even seen a Democrat make up that much stuff in one schpeel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's take your 'optimistic' approach here my squatchy brother... if just one item, just one, in any of my posts is true... then they all must be.
> 
> Ain't that how it works? Get me one of them hats... my birthdays a coming up soon...


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time you showed up Brother!  I see youare still up to your good ole antics...........I aint ever even seen a Democrat make up that much stuff in one schpeel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's take your 'optimistic' approach here my squatchy brother... if just one item, just one, in any of my posts is true... then they all must be.
> 
> Ain't that how it works? Get me one of them hats... my birthdays a coming up soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still got it
> 
> 
> Just because only one true story makes bigfoot true, it certainly does not make Every Story about BF True...........heck, I only buy maybe 50% of the stories I have read...........even though I have no reason to doubt some stories, I always read them with a "Skeptical of their story" mindset.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So uh, NO, they are not
Click to expand...


----------



## ranger94

Dang did think i would get this blasted......HAHAHA Yea the show is pretty darn goofy its getting harder and harder to keeop watching it...


----------



## bfriendly

I finally got to watch the episode with the 1962 8mm film footage.

I have Never seen this before..........its 5 years older than the Patterson/Gimlin Film.

While skeptical of anything new like this to come out, it sure makes you go hhmmm

I wont say its the proof anyone is looking for, nor will I even say its a Squatch.  But think of how things were back in '62; I wasn't even born yet

Kind of like Renae, I'm Stumped

None of this PC crud like today's "Dont touch me" world.............Honesty was more prevalent too. 

Not to take anything away from today's Boy Scouts, but back in '62, it was truly a Child's Survival Skills Hands On Training regiment......the real deal.

Certainly the Scouts that were there could See what it was, even if the 8mm film could not capture a High Def Super Zoomed Image of what was there. 

Scout Leader Concerned about safety like never before, enforces "Groups Only, Noone leaves camp" type regs.

This video comes out 50 Years later?       hhmmm


----------



## bfriendly

ranger94 said:


> Dang did think i would get this blasted......HAHAHA Yea the show is pretty darn goofy its getting harder and harder to keeop watching it...



They got Nothing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bfriendly said:


> Not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-----yous might get Blasted for sayin stuff like that round here


Young whippersnappers act like this topic has never been addressed on the forums before, don't they?


----------



## egomaniac247

Listen to this.  Specifically the part from 1:10 to the end.  This really cracks me up, I can just imagine a 9 foot tall 500lbs beast sounding like Bruce Lee in a 1970 karate movie.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I finally got to watch the episode with the 1962 8mm film footage.
> 
> I have Never seen this before..........its 5 years older than the Patterson/Gimlin Film.
> 
> While skeptical of anything new like this to come out, it sure makes you go hhmmm
> 
> I wont say its the proof anyone is looking for, nor will I even say its a Squatch.  But think of how things were back in '62; I wasn't even born yet
> 
> Kind of like Renae, I'm Stumped
> 
> None of this PC crud like today's "Dont touch me" world.............Honesty was more prevalent too.
> 
> Not to take anything away from today's Boy Scouts, but back in '62, it was truly a Child's Survival Skills Hands On Training regiment......the real deal.
> 
> Certainly the Scouts that were there could See what it was, even if the 8mm film could not capture a High Def Super Zoomed Image of what was there.
> 
> Scout Leader Concerned about safety like never before, enforces "Groups Only, Noone leaves camp" type regs.
> 
> This video comes out 50 Years later?       hhmmm



I reckon it is historically significant as it is the first ever incident of a "blobsquatch". The very fact that it has been held from the public view for the last 50 years casts it in a suspicious light to begin with. And according to what I read, it was shot by one of the scout's dad during the camping/survival trip... portraying him has being alone when he saw it. Kinda makes me think that ol' Dad and one of the other scout leaders were maybe just going to pull a prank on the kids? Anyhow it sure seems like it would have surfaced before now, especially in light of all the 'supposed' bigfoot evidence that has garnered the public's attention at various times over the years?

I did figure out one thing for sure... I now remember where I have seen that Matt Moneymaker feller before. I'm purty sure he was the fat bearded lady we all saw at the county fair what used to come thru town when we was kids! What in the world is going on with his hair in that episode? Somebody needs to loan him eight bucks for a haircut... 

See for yourself at :45


----------



## snookman

"What in the world is going on with his hair in that episode? Somebody needs to loan him eight bucks for a haircut..."
 X2 on that!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

olcowman said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time you showed up Brother!  I see youare still up to your good ole antics...........I aint ever even seen a Democrat make up that much stuff in one schpeel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's take your 'optimistic' approach here my squatchy brother... if just one item, just one, in any of my posts is true... then they all must be.
> 
> Ain't that how it works? Get me one of them hats... my birthdays a coming up soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birfday bro bigfootsies !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bfriendly

snookman said:


> "What in the world is going on with his hair in that episode? Somebody needs to loan him eight bucks for a haircut..."
> X2 on that!!!!!!



X3........


----------



## pottydoc

Maybe you fellers that believe bigfoot really exists could fill me in on why he's seen by hikers, campers, bikers, people driving down roads, and all kind of other folks, but NEVER any hunters. You know, the ones sitting real still in camo, being careful of the wind, using sent control, etc. Ones who would be most likely to see such a creature. And prove his existance by shooting him. In all this time, and all these supposed sightings, not one hunter has ever seen one? I believe it, because if a hunter had seen bigfoot, we'd know he existed. Because the hunter(s) would have shot one, actually dozens by now if there was any such animal out there.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Maybe you fellers that believe bigfoot really exists could fill me in on why he's seen by hikers, campers, bikers, people driving down roads, and all kind of other folks, but NEVER any hunters. You know, the ones sitting real still in camo, being careful of the wind, using sent control, etc. Ones who would be most likely to see such a creature. And prove his existance by shooting him. In all this time, and all these supposed sightings, not one hunter has ever seen one? I believe it, because if a hunter had seen bigfoot, we'd know he existed. Because the hunter(s) would have shot one, actually dozens by now if there was any such animal out there.







Good Grief, Have you EVER read ANY Bigfoot reports?

I know you think you'd just shoot it......it'd be dead, you'd be famous, blah blah

Nope, I dont think so............I think you'd be headed home to change your under clothes if'n you ever saw one I bet I bet


We had a report on a thread Here on Woody's about 2 or 3 years ago..........Man was doing just that(Hunting) in a Mississippi swamp, when a creature walked by him at about 20 paces..........The guy who posted the report on the Bigfoot thread was a member here for 5 years or so.........it was the only post he made on the entire BF thread........

The more believable reports I have read are of HUNTERs, who give their reports, and there are MANY........You got lots of catching up to do my friend


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Maybe you fellers that believe bigfoot really exists could fill me in on why he's seen by hikers, campers, bikers, people driving down roads, and all kind of other folks, but NEVER any hunters. You know, the ones sitting real still in camo, being careful of the wind, using sent control, etc. Ones who would be most likely to see such a creature. And prove his existance by shooting him. In all this time, and all these supposed sightings, not one hunter has ever seen one? I believe it, because if a hunter had seen bigfoot, we'd know he existed. Because the hunter(s) would have shot one, actually dozens by now if there was any such animal out there.



I will give you this much......you have Your reason why it is IMPOSSIBLE for them to exist

I'll take my chances with maybe just one of the hundreds and hundreds of stories told over many decades is true............It doesn't take a bunch of the stories to be true, not even a few of them, Just one


----------



## bigelow

they taste like chicKen


----------



## bfriendly

bigelow said:


> they taste like chichen



And someone can't even Spell it




Can we please get an "Idjut" emoticon


----------



## Pat Tria

The TV show has it all wrong...they need to be filming near dumpsters. After all, isn't that how they finally caught Eric Rudolph after eluding law enforcement for all those years?


----------



## Supercracker

bfriendly said:


> I know you think you'd just shoot it......it'd be dead, you'd be famous, blah blah
> 
> Nope, I dont think so............I think you'd be headed home to change your under clothes if'n you ever saw one I bet I bet



And then you'd have to change them again after you got HAMMERED by the DNR for illegally killing an ultra rare "furbearing animal" out of season. 

Then again after the PETA types got through trying to say that they are closely enough related to humans for you to have committed murder

and then again after thousands of Earth First and ALF types make it their personal mission in life to kill you.


----------



## Supercracker

snookman said:


> "What in the world is going on with his hair in that episode? Somebody needs to loan him eight bucks for a haircut..."
> X2 on that!!!!!!



he looks like Justin Beibers creepy uncle. lol


----------



## doenightmare

olcowman said:


> I reckon it is historically significant as it is the first ever incident of a "blobsquatch". The very fact that it has been held from the public view for the last 50 years casts it in a suspicious light to begin with. And according to what I read, it was shot by one of the scout's dad during the camping/survival trip... portraying him has being alone when he saw it. Kinda makes me think that ol' Dad and one of the other scout leaders were maybe just going to pull a prank on the kids? Anyhow it sure seems like it would have surfaced before now, especially in light of all the 'supposed' bigfoot evidence that has garnered the public's attention at various times over the years?
> 
> I did figure out one thing for sure... I now remember where I have seen that Matt Moneymaker feller before. I'm purty sure he was the fat bearded lady we all saw at the county fair what used to come thru town when we was kids! What in the world is going on with his hair in that episode? Somebody needs to loan him eight bucks for a haircut...
> 
> See for yourself at :45


 
Mr Ol'Cowman - I don't think BF was on the publics radar in 62.


----------



## doenightmare

pottydoc said:


> Maybe you fellers that believe bigfoot really exists could fill me in on why he's seen by hikers, campers, bikers, people driving down roads, and all kind of other folks, but NEVER any hunters. You know, the ones sitting real still in camo, being careful of the wind, using sent control, etc. Ones who would be most likely to see such a creature. And prove his existance by shooting him. In all this time, and all these supposed sightings, not one hunter has ever seen one? I believe it, because if a hunter had seen bigfoot, we'd know he existed. Because the hunter(s) would have shot one, actually dozens by now if there was any such animal out there.


 
Doc - although gullable, Bfriendly is right.  A large percentage of sitings come from hunters and some have shot at the thing - some have claimed to have killed one but feared prosecution so did not report it. Most haven't shot cause they were not sure what it was.


----------



## pottydoc

Yeah, right. All these hunters have supposedly seen one, but noone ever has killed one. Plus, there are 1000's of trail cameras posted in woods all over the US, getting pics of everything from deer, to racoons, to cougars, to illegals crossing the boarder, but not a single pic of a bigfootAs for messing my pants, I managed to get through a situation where I had to draw my carry weapon on armed folks (didn't have to shoot), and my pants stayed clean then.


----------



## doenightmare

pottydoc said:


> Yeah, right. All these hunters have supposedly seen one, but noone ever has killed one. Plus, there are 1000's of trail cameras posted in woods all over the US, getting pics of everything from deer, to racoons, to cougars, to illegals crossing the boarder, but not a single pic of a bigfootAs for messing my pants, I managed to get through a situation where I had to draw my carry weapon on armed folks (didn't have to shoot), and my pants stayed clean then.


 
I'm not saying the reports are true - just saying people have claimed to have shot & killed one. One guy a year or two ago said he killed two in N CA - an adult and juvinile. I have also seen trail cam pics reported to be a squatch - Google Jacob's photo.


----------



## ranger94

Yea i have thought about game cam pics my self... Hey did not want to start all this..But its good conversation i guess...


----------



## bfriendly

Supercracker said:


> And then you'd have to change them again after you got HAMMERED by the DNR for illegally killing an ultra rare "furbearing animal" out of season.
> 
> Then again after the PETA types got through trying to say that they are closely enough related to humans for you to have committed murder
> 
> and then again after thousands of Earth First and ALF types make it their personal mission in life to kill you.



You might think your pokin, but there might be a little too much truth to what you said


----------



## Supercracker

sadly, probably so.


----------



## bigelow

bfriendly said:


> And someone can't even Spell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get an "Idjut" emoticon



my bad for the typo....id probably seem smarter if i believed in bigfoot


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Yeah, right. All these hunters have supposedly seen one, but noone ever has killed one. Plus, there are 1000's of trail cameras posted in woods all over the US, getting pics of everything from deer, to racoons, to cougars, to illegals crossing the boarder, but not a single pic of a bigfootAs for messing my pants, I managed to get through a situation where I had to draw my carry weapon on armed folks (didn't have to shoot), and my pants stayed clean then.



Not too likely you will catch a Bigfoot on Camera.........maybe a younger one







Jacob's Photo..............welcome to the potty


I dont mind RE-posting photos.......Here ya go, catch up..........

There is another crazy tc photo that so far, noone has come forth and took credit for the hoax........if it is a Hoax

check out this thread.......if ya get bored

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=668632

I should have saved a few others from the last few years.........


----------



## bfriendly

bigelow said:


> my bad for the typo....id probably seem smarter if i believed in bigfoot



IMHO, believing or not has nothing to do with intelligence, but rather an open mind or not.......I have never said BF to be fact, but rather Probable. I believe in the Possibility; I have Never seen one.  BTW-I ain'ts no genius

I like reading the reports, many of which I dont believe.  But there are way too many, for way too long for me to believe its IMPossible, for them to exist.

see sig line


----------



## bfriendly

Here is another photo of a Creature Scientists say Did In Fact exist a long time ago.......one of my faves and another reason for "Possible"


----------



## burkehunter

I used to watch the first season of the show but when they don't offer one bit of evidence that is not concrete, I stopped watching it.  I never believed in it to start with.  Seems crazy that we have as many hunters and outdoorsmen out there and no one has ever came home with one.  I think if people want to believe in something they can "see" stuff that is not accurate. Nothing is so elusive that it can be followed and searched for and not found.


----------



## bfriendly

burkehunter said:


> I used to watch the first season of the show but when they don't offer one bit of evidence that is not concrete, I stopped watching it.  I never believed in it to start with.  Seems crazy that we have as many hunters and outdoorsmen out there and no one has ever came home with one.  I think if people want to believe in something they can "see" stuff that is not accurate. Nothing is so elusive that it can be followed and searched for and not found.




Really? You really think that EVERYTHING out there has been found?  Why would so many spend so much looking for the seemingly unattainable?  Maybe to be a pioneer
Anywho,
If you go back to post #38, and be PottyDoc, you will see we have just addressed whats in Blue...................man these drive-bys


----------



## ranger94

It is hard to say if everything has been found i guess most of us outdoors men and women just would like to believe that might be bigfoot out there some where..


----------



## pottydoc

bfriendly said:


> Not too likely you will catch a Bigfoot on Camera.........maybe a younger one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob's Photo..............welcome to the potty
> 
> 
> I dont mind RE-posting photos.......Here ya go, catch up..........
> 
> There is another crazy tc photo that so far, noone has come forth and took credit for the hoax........if it is a Hoax
> 
> check out this thread.......if ya get bored
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=668632
> 
> I should have saved a few others from the last few years.........




Those photos are supposed to be a bigfoot? Your kidding right? The little one in the middle is obviously a bear. The other two, maybe a bear, maybe not. So I guess that makes it a bigfoot to you. It's just another blurry set of pics of a animal that is not recognizable in those particular pictures. Stuff like this is the reason bigfoot believers have such a hard time convincing anyone else that they exist. After all the reports, all the supposed pics, all the supposed sightings, not one clear picture or video, not a single dead bigfoot, not a single live one, zero concrete evidence. As far as the show, it's probably done more to make people doubt the existance of BF than anything else ever has. That bunch of clowns running around in the woods at night couldn't find a bf, or any other animal if their life depended on it. 

Hey, I got an idea, maybe bf was brought here by the aliens that crashed the spacecraft that our govenment has stashed at Roswell AFB.  
Don't get your panties in a wad boys, just pulling your chain a little bit.


----------



## burkehunter

bfriendly said:


> Really? You really think that EVERYTHING out there has been found?  Why would so many spend so much looking for the seemingly unattainable?  Maybe to be a pioneer
> Anywho,
> If you go back to post #38, and be PottyDoc, you will see we have just addressed whats in Blue...................man these drive-bys



Nope, everything hasn't been found but you would think if people have spent as much time on this mystery then they would have proof by now.  I don't care what was said earlier...I'm talking now and you can explain again..always one...


----------



## bigelow

hey dont get me wrong i would love for them to be real...but i think we have seen everything there is to see here in the us


----------



## bfriendly

*Not found by hunters?*

so you say a hunter would have shot one by now? You say No Hunters have seen them?

Heres a little tid bit that was just recently posted(last two days-they keep coming, lol).........A hunter's view, through a scope, for 20 seconds.......Why did he not shoot it?

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=34043

I keep saying I would shoot one, just to get one on a slab.........I sincerely dont know if I would be able to though........


----------



## bfriendly

bigelow said:


> hey dont get me wrong i would love for them to be real...but i think we have seen everything there is to see here in the us



Its a start........maybe you are not so closed minded afterall

Read the link above..its very short. I have read So many reports like this, I have no idea how many there are


----------



## Supercracker

bfriendly said:


> I keep saying I would shoot one, just to get one on a slab.........I sincerely dont know if I would be able to though........



I would think that for almost everybody the thought process of "if I shoot and it turns out to be a drunk guy in a monkey suit I'll die in prison" would be enough to make them hesitate til the chance had passed.


----------



## bigelow

Supercracker said:


> I would think that for almost everybody the thought process of "if I shoot and it turns out to be a drunk guy in a monkey suit I'll die in prison" would be enough to make them hesitate til the chance had passed.



well said....

B its funny there are thousands of reports and no proof...the idiots on finding bigfoot do nothing but make themselves look stupid ...but they are good for a laugh..yes i do watch every episode  its comical when they say "that's definitely a bigfoot"  i would like to see them be honest and say that's some kid reaching into the cooler see the logo on the shirt


----------



## pottydoc

My point exactly. All these reports, but no clear pictures, no clear video, no dead bigfoots, no live ones, 1000's of hoaxs, mistaken idenity, etc, etc for a long time, hundreds of people looking for them, most of them not idiots like the Finding Bigfoot crew. But no proof. Most of the stuff is just like the pics bfriendly posted in answer to me that obviously show a bear in one, and very probably the same bear in the other two. At best it's a pic of an unidentified animal. That ain't proof folks.


----------



## bfriendly

bigelow said:


> well said....
> 
> B its funny there are thousands of reports and no proof...the idiots on finding bigfoot do nothing but make themselves look stupid ...but they are good for a laugh..yes i do watch every episode  its comical when they say "that's definitely a bigfoot"  i would like to see them be honest and say that's some kid reaching into the cooler see the logo on the shirt



That was another instance where I thought it was skinny hippie lookin kid and I agree.......didn;t see a logo, but it sure looked like a kid........looks like one of my buddies from High school

Now the WVA show, was about as good as any so far.............far as the show goes, do you Think everyone of them folks in every one of them Big Foot Town Hall meetings is making up a story?
Pretty sure there are a few story tellers in each of them, but not all of them...............

Many folks would think someone was Crazy, if they said they saw a bigfoot..........why would that ex-marine, sheriff, guy make up the story? One of the most likely places to see a BF would be near a logging sight too..............too many stories for ALL of them to be fake or misID


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> That was another instance where I thought it was skinny hippie lookin kid and I agree.......didn;t see a logo, but it sure looked like a kid........looks like one of my buddies from High school
> 
> Now the WVA show, was about as good as any so far.............But what about the HAIR Analysis? HELLO?!? gonna have to go to the BFRO Forum to find out what it was..........
> As far as the show goes, do you Think everyone of them folks in every one of them Big Foot Town Hall meetings is making up a story?
> Pretty sure there are a few story tellers in each of them, but not all of them...............
> 
> Many folks would think someone was Crazy, if they said they saw a bigfoot..........why would that ex-marine, sheriff, guy make up the story? One of the most likely places to see a BF would be near a logging sight too..............too many stories for ALL of them to be fake or misID



What about it?


----------



## bfriendly

Forgot they said at the end, Inconclusive as there was not enough DNA to extract.............also, the Trail Camera Malfunctioned....go figure

No wonder so many think its ALL a hoax


----------



## bfriendly

I just got done reading a little from the forum........and most folks posting aint too happy about the shows Same Ole Same ole..............they have been directed to the Animal Planet producers.........I too submitted an e-mail to them.

I would like to hear more form the "Folks" at the Town Hall Meetings

Its like reading a report, but having the actual witness Tell their story.......I LIKE IT!

I asked for more of that


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> Forgot they said at the end, Inconclusive as there was not enough DNA to extract.............also, the Trail Camera Malfunctioned....go figureNo wonder so many think its ALL a hoax



What a surprise huh.


----------



## Supercracker

pottydoc said:


> Most of the stuff is just like the pics bfriendly posted in answer to me that obviously show a bear in one, and very probably the same bear in the other two.



The small picture of the bear is put in there to show what a bear at that camera looked like. No one was claiming that was anything else.  

I'm not sure how you can say the other two pictures are probably a bear. There's quite a bit of evidence to discount them being a bear. Body proportions, foot pointed wrong way, etc. 


I'm not sure why everyone is so dismissive of the possibility of the existence of an as yet undocumented primate in America. true, there's a lot of hoaxes, but there's also a TON of evidence that cannot be explained away. If the existence of bigfoot were a murder trial, we'd have enough evidence to execute someone. there's been evidence and accounts happening not for decades, but for centuries. 


No one claims that Florida panthers don't exist yet almost no one ever sees one. I'm the only person I know of in my whole circle of friends who ever has. They're just that elusive, smart, sneaky and rare. Now what if there was another animal and they're a little bit more elusive and sneaky but they are even more averse to humans, have better vision, are 5 times smarter, and only have say a tenth the population of Florida panthers. They would never ever ever get seen. Bottom line, it's possible, maybe even probable.


----------



## Supercracker

bigelow said:


> .the idiots on finding bigfoot do nothing but make themselves look stupid ...




I KNOW!!!!

I can barely watch the show. I spend half the time yelling at the TV 
"SHUT UP
SIT STILL
DE SCENT YOURSELVES!
WHAT'S THE WIND DOING!
STOP MAKING NOISE!
TURN YOUR LIGHTS OFF!!
SHUT UP!! 



not that I would ever expect any genuine discovery to happen on a TV show, but it's still annoying.


----------



## bfriendly

Supercracker said:


> The small picture of the bear is put in there to show what a bear at that camera looked like. No one was claiming that was anything else.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can say the other two pictures are probably a bear. There's quite a bit of evidence to discount them being a bear. Body proportions, foot pointed wrong way, etc.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone is so dismissive of the possibility of the existence of an as yet undocumented primate in America. true, there's a lot of hoaxes, but there's also a TON of evidence that cannot be explained away. If the existence of bigfoot were a murder trial, we'd have enough evidence to execute someone. there's been evidence and accounts happening not for decades, but for centuries.
> 
> 
> No one claims that Florida panthers don't exist yet almost no one ever sees one. I'm the only person I know of in my whole circle of friends who ever has. They're just that elusive, smart, sneaky and rare. Now what if there was another animal and they're a little bit more elusive and sneaky but they are even more averse to humans, have better vision, are 5 times smarter, and only have say a tenth the population of Florida panthers. They would never ever ever get seen. Bottom line, it's possible, maybe even probable.




Dang son, where you been?

Thats All I've ever said!

I think there is more evidence pointing to the probability, then there is the Impossibility.


----------



## bfriendly

Supercracker said:


> I KNOW!!!!
> 
> I can barely watch the show. I spend half the time yelling at the TV
> "SHUT UP
> SIT STILL
> DE SCENT YOURSELVES!
> WHAT'S THE WIND DOING!
> STOP MAKING NOISE!
> TURN YOUR LIGHTS OFF!!
> SHUT UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> not that I would ever expect any genuine discovery to happen on a TV show, but it's still annoying.



Another Hammer Meets Nail Square on Head!

Help us out guys!  
Let your voice be heard by the Animal Planet Producers that keep jacking up the editing, hence the show in general.........

I have asked for more of the Town Hall Meetings.......too many folks sharing their stories for them to only give us maybe 3 or 4 at the most. I enjoy reading reports, but I prefer it when folks give their own encounter.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...r-relations/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13596642201212

Send them your opinion


----------



## pottydoc

Supercracker said:


> The small picture of the bear is put in there to show what a bear at that camera looked like. No one was claiming that was anything else.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can say the other two pictures are probably a bear. There's quite a bit of evidence to discount them being a bear. Body proportions, foot pointed wrong way, etc.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone is so dismissive of the possibility of the existence of an as yet undocumented primate in America. true, there's a lot of hoaxes, but there's also a TON of evidence that cannot be explained away. If the existence of bigfoot were a murder trial, we'd have enough evidence to execute someone. there's been evidence and accounts happening not for decades, but for centuries.
> 
> 
> No one claims that Florida panthers don't exist yet almost no one ever sees one. I'm the only person I know of in my whole circle of friends who ever has. They're just that elusive, smart, sneaky and rare. Now what if there was another animal and they're a little bit more elusive and sneaky but they are even more averse to humans, have better vision, are 5 times smarter, and only have say a tenth the population of Florida panthers. They would never ever ever get seen. Bottom line, it's possible, maybe even probable.



Lots of evidence? Like what? Blurry pictures of unidentifiable animals? Footprints of something? Noises in the woods at night? Witnesses that saw something? AS far as panthers, I've seen eight. Not thought I saw one, absolutely know I saw them. With other people there to back me up. There's been thousands of trail cam and other pics taken of them. Not blurry, maybe it's a panther pics (except the ones posted here of black panthers in Ga ), but perfectly clear, sharp pics. Heck, you can go to a zoo and see them. You cant say any of those things about a bigfoot. The pics in question show only an animal that can't be identified. That doesn't make it a bigfoot.


----------



## humdandy

I wonder if he knows he's lost?


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Lots of evidence? Like what? Blurry pictures of unidentifiable animals? Footprints of something? Noises in the woods at night? Witnesses that saw something? AS far as panthers, I've seen eight. Not thought I saw one, absolutely know I saw them. With other people there to back me up. There's been thousands of trail cam and other pics taken of them. Not blurry, maybe it's a panther pics (except the ones posted here of black panthers in Ga ), but perfectly clear, sharp pics. Heck, you can go to a zoo and see them. You cant say any of those things about a bigfoot. The pics in question show only an animal that can't be identified. That doesn't make it a bigfoot.



Yes, Lots.

But see, you cant really compare the Bigfella with a, Pardon me for saying it, a Dumb Cat.

If you walked out in the woodsdown an ambush trail, the Panther(I have seen one too-btw), if it saw you,just might lie in wait, Pounce on you, bite you in the throat, til you were dead, then eat some of you, save the rest for late etc..

Not Bigfoot, he is much smarter than that........he'll hide from you. He'll hide behind a tree if you are too close. He has the Ultimate Ghillie Suit for camo......you will NOT see him..........

A chance encounter may happen, but the odds are stacked high against it........
Most encounters are of "Something" scaring the Crud out of someone out in their domain. They are the Apex Predator where ever they are.........Yet they are too smart, too elusive....
There are fewer of them than Panthers for sure. They would be considered an endangered Species if there numbers were estimated but until they are Proven, with a Physical Body for an exam, they cant be "formally" accepted as real.

Many folks have gone to their death bed with the same story of what they saw..............no deviance. No admittance of a little Joke..........They are the only ones who truly know.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Lots of evidence? Like what? Blurry pictures of unidentifiable animals? Footprints of something? Noises in the woods at night? Witnesses that saw something? AS far as panthers, I've seen eight. Not thought I saw one, absolutely know I saw them. With other people there to back me up. There's been thousands of trail cam and other pics taken of them. Not blurry, maybe it's a panther pics (except the ones posted here of black panthers in Ga ), but perfectly clear, sharp pics. Heck, you can go to a zoo and see them. You cant say any of those things about a bigfoot. The pics in question show only an animal that can't be identified. That doesn't make it a bigfoot.



Almost forgot.....so what makes it NOT a bigfoot


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supercracker said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is so dismissive of the possibility of the existence of an as yet undocumented primate in America. true, there's a lot of hoaxes, but there's also a TON of evidence that cannot be explained away. If the existence of bigfoot were a murder trial, we'd have enough evidence to execute someone. there's been evidence and accounts happening not for decades, but for centuries.
> 
> Mostly because of common sense. People have been living here for a long time. We have documented species of animals that are small and secretive as they come, animals that 99% of people have never seen. You just can't hide a ten-foot-tall screaming ape in an area that's mixed suburbs and farmland like half the places these idjits go saskwatch huntin' in. Sorry, it just don't make sense to anybody that has any of it.
> 
> 
> No one claims that Florida panthers don't exist yet almost no one ever sees one. I'm the only person I know of in my whole circle of friends who ever has. They're just that elusive, smart, sneaky and rare. Now what if there was another animal and they're a little bit more elusive and sneaky but they are even more averse to humans, have better vision, are 5 times smarter, and only have say a tenth the population of Florida panthers. They would never ever ever get seen. Bottom line, it's possible, maybe even probable.
> 
> Reckon how all those panthers got all them radio collars on them if nobody ever sees them? There are a bunch run over on the highways every year, and they have been documented as living here since people first came here. There are clear photos, hides, and carcasses. that's how we know they live here. None of the above applies to this 10' tall monkey that supposedly runs around all over the place.


----------



## bigelow

Now the WVA show, was about as good as any so far.............far as the show goes, do you Think everyone of them folks in every one of them Big Foot Town Hall meetings is making up a story?
Pretty sure there are a few story tellers in each of them, but not all of them...............

Many folks would think someone was Crazy, if they said they saw a bigfoot..........why would that ex-marine, sheriff, guy make up the story? One of the most likely places to see a BF would be near a logging sight too..............too many stories for ALL of them to be fake or misID[/QUOTE]


i do think most are story tellers.. and the rest may really think they saw a bigfoot  BUT most likely mistaken identity the woods can play tricks on you sometimes ....if i had a nickel for every leaf i thought was a deer tail id be rich

id like to believe i really would but i just cant wrap my head around it ...i need my own sighting i guess...we can do some squatching at pinelog while hog hunting someday


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think a lot of people honestly think they see something. For example, I have a great big black tomcat. My cousin who lives right up the holler sees black panthers on a pretty regular basis. I don't, even though I'm out in the woods a lot more than he is.


----------



## smokey30725

One reason I give the whole Bigfoot thing some credence is because of the many Native Americans who have knowledge and stories of the creature dating back centuries. Apparently they knew of it and accepted it as part of the natural order as they would any other animal.


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> One reason I give the whole Bigfoot thing some credence is because of the many Native Americans who have knowledge and stories of the creature dating back centuries. Apparently they knew of it and accepted it as part of the natural order as they would any other animal.



The Native Europeans have lots of knowledge and stories of elves, goblins, dragons, and fairies dating back centuries. I haven't seen any of those either.


----------



## Sterlo58

NCHillbilly said:


> The Native Europeans have lots of knowledge and stories of elves, goblins, dragons, and fairies dating back centuries. I haven't seen any of those either.



I have seen a few fairies


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> The Native Europeans have lots of knowledge and stories of elves, goblins, dragons, and fairies dating back centuries. I haven't seen any of those either.



Valid point. I personally think there is just too much evidence and too many sightings to immediately assume everyone is either lying, crazy, or simply mis-identifying known animals.


----------



## olcowman

I think we all oughtta write us a letter to the producers and ask them to replace them four 'experts' on the show with four 'Hooter's Girls'... they'd have 'bout the same chance of finding some bigfeets and it'd be a heap more fun to watch!


----------



## Killdee

smokey30725 said:


> One reason I give the whole Bigfoot thing some credence is because of the many Native Americans who have knowledge and stories of the creature dating back centuries. Apparently they knew of it and accepted it as part of the natural order as they would any other animal.



Yeah, they also had Peyote buttons


----------



## Dyrewulf

Honestly, I really think there is something to the bigfoot sightings, but I can't STAND the show. How hard is it to say sasquatch instead of 'squatch?  Just can't stand the hosts really, like Ancient Aliens, another show I just can't watch. (And if you think Ancient Aliens is 'factual,'  Google 'Ancient Aliens Debunked,' grab a bag of popcorn and enjoy, the Debunked documentary is 3 hours long, and VERY entertaining compared to the actual show.)


----------



## pottydoc

bfriendly said:


> Almost forgot.....so what makes it NOT a bigfoot




That's not the question. You presented the pictures as proof of bigfoot. Those pics don't support the existance of bf at all, because no one can tell what's in them. Unknown pictures do not support your theory. And you brought up the panthers, not me. You said hardly anyone has seen them, but they still exist as a premise that would support bfs existance. Nope, not even a little bit. Because we have actual indisputable proof that panthers exist. There is zero proof of that kind for bigfoots. You say that other cultures have stories about them. Yup, that's true, and they also have stories about elves, trolls, gods who lived on a mountain, wendigos, chupacabras, and lots more stories. Do you believe in all those things? Could there actually be bigfoot out there somewhere? Maybe so (I doubt it seriously) but the so called proof that all you big foot fans try to pass of as fact is always blurred, unsubstanciated, lots of time fabricated, I heard a noise in the woods, atc, etc, crud. Get some good, non photoshop pics. Or better yet, get a dead one. Or even best, come up with a live one. Then l'll be the first guy in line to publicly say "Yup, I was wrong".  No hard feelings at all, just don't believe there are any 11' tal monkeys running around in our woods.


----------



## bigelow

smokey30725 said:


> valid point. I personally think there is just too much evidence and too many sightings to immediately assume everyone is either lying, crazy, or simply mis-identifying known animals.



what evidence? ...dna, a clear picture, real tracks, if you are talking about all the stories from witnesses ...i just dont buy it


----------



## Killdee

smokey30725 said:


> Valid point. I personally think there is just too much evidence and too many sightings to immediately assume everyone is either lying, crazy, or simply mis-identifying known animals.



Why, folks on here been seeing black panthers for years?????


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> That's not the question.So you cant answer it then? You presented the pictures as proof of bigfoot. Those pics don't support the existance of bf at all, because no one can tell what's in them. Unknown pictures do not support your theory. And you brought up the panthers, not me. You said hardly anyone has seen them, but they still exist as a premise that would support bfs existance. Nope, not even a little bit. Because we have actual indisputable proof that panthersWhich are basically a Dumb, Predictable Cats exist. There is zero proof of that kind for bigfoots. You say that other cultures have stories about them. Yup, that's true, and they also have stories about elves, trolls, gods who lived on a mountain, wendigos, chupacabras, and lots more stories. Do you believe in all those things? Could there actually be bigfoot out there somewhere? Maybe soGot ya paying attention, thats a start (I doubt it seriously) but the so called proofOf the Possibility that all you big foot fans try to pass of as factNot one Time, Ever is always blurred, unsubstanciated, lots of time fabricated, I heard a noise in the woods, atc, etc, crud. Get some good, non photoshop pics. Or better yet, get a dead oneWe are all patiently waiting. I hear round another campfire that Many other photos exist, but wont get exposed til one it on a slab; Why bother, it will be debunked as NOT CONCRETE and there Is ALOT of that already here. Or even best, come up with a live one. Then l'll be the first guy in line to publicly say "Yup, I was wrong".  No hard feelings at all, just don't believe there are any 11' tal monkeysThey are primates, not Monkeys and they are much smarter than some animal running around in our woods.The woods are theirs too and




You have no more PROOF they Dont, than I do that they Do

And you just said you cant tell what the photos are OF, so you cant even discount them as NOT BF

and its a Juvy..........Cool eh?


----------



## pottydoc

Ummm...you have nothing. Period. Not one piece of any kind of remotely concrete evidence that bigfoots exist. The fact that neither you and/or anyone esle has nothing pretty much supports the fact that there is nothing. Post one clear pic. Or even a fairly clear pic. Show us one dead animal. Show us a live one. Find hair that has dna evidence. Until then, you got nothing. That pretty much supports us non believers case. The fact that they don't exist proves our case until you come up with real, concrete evidence otherwise. And again, you, and all your bigfoot hunting buddies have nothing.


----------



## Killdee

Nothing....


----------



## pottydoc

He ain't gonna give up, though.
The reason these bigfoot guys don't get any respect is because they insist that there are a bunch of these big ol animals running around out there without one sshread of credible evidence to back it up. You hear the same stuff over and over. " oh, there really are good pics and video out there, folks are just waiting to show it". "You can't really say what's in this pic so it must be a bigfoot". The list goes on and on. Then on top of it, they  got a show on tv with a covey of idiots running around in the woods like teenagers on a snipe hunt, scaring off every animal for miles around. If there was such a thing as bigfoot, they'd all be heading out of the area as fast as they could go.


----------



## smokey30725

I love how the doubters get so defensive about things. I can't say it's out there for sure, but I can't say it's not. If it's not real, then why does it bother some folks so much if others think it is?


----------



## olcowman

smokey30725 said:


> I love how the doubters get so defensive about things. I can't say it's out there for sure, but I can't say it's not. If it's not real, then why does it bother some folks so much if others think it is?



I swear it don't bother me at all... I wish they was everywhere and they'd open a season on them... even let us bait em' with corn where even the crybabies could shoot em' a truckload!

I don't know about others, but as for myself... it is kind of aggravating when some of the 'so-called' proof and/or evidence that the believers like to toss out now and then, is just so ridiculously inane and far-fetched that Ray Charles could've seen it ain't legit... well when that pretty much is all they got and they keep on harpin' on and on about how us close-minded non-believers just don't get it... or about how we refuse to face the facts... well I guess it does seem bothersome to ya'll?

Thank the Lord for em' that they's folks like you still around that in spite of credible, logical, historically verified and substantially documented, reams and reams of scientific evidence against the existence of such a mythical creature (not to mention a certain degree of common sense which would make it an uncertainity in normal functioning brain matter?)... that regardless of all this, you and others are willing to put it on the line and boldly step forward and proclaim "Well I reckon they could be some..." or "They ain't proved that they ain't real..."

Ya'll are the Christopher Columbus' of Sasquatches... the Gallileos of Bigfeets... for this I humbly salute you with a sneer of sarcasm plastered upon my humble face! Bless you for keeping bigfeets alive in our hearts!!!


----------



## smokey30725

For smeone who isn't bothered by it, you certainly jump to name calling and insulting my intelligence. I never said its real. I said in my opinion I think there could be something to it. I readily admit that the show is purely entertainment but I still enjoy it the way other people enjoy whatever shows tickle their fancy. I never meant to ruffle any feathers


----------



## olcowman

smokey30725 said:


> For smeone who isn't bothered by it, you certainly jump to name calling and insulting my intelligence. I never said its real. I said in my opinion I think there could be something to it. I readily admit that the show is purely entertainment but I still enjoy it the way other people enjoy whatever shows tickle their fancy. I never meant to ruffle any feathers



And I'm sorry if you think I was a calling you names and all... didn't mean too! I really have fun with this topic and have way too much experience debating it with various folks... way too much. I was just jerking your chain for saying "they might be"... heck, i've said they might be in California or B.C. myself... I ain't ever hunted the woods out there and I reckon that's where all this really started from scratch. I feel like most everything else after that is the result of the www and vivid imaginations... especially their recent (last 10 or 20 years) explosion into Ga and other parts of the southeast.

Honestly didn't mean to rile you up...


----------



## smokey30725

No problem at all man. Takes a lot more than this rile me up! This is more fun than the politics section! As far as replacing the cast with hooters girls, if you will start the petition then I will be the first to sign! Have a good weekend and let's keep this topic going! If you do like reading about this stuff, the BFRO breaks it down by state and county. All the sightings in my county, Walker, are no more than 30 minutes from my front door! Kinda makes me hope the big guy is really out there!


----------



## smokey30725

And if he turns out to be real, you must wear the "gone squatchin" hat for one month as punishment!


----------



## olcowman

smokey30725 said:


> And if he turns out to be real, you must wear the "gone squatchin" hat for one month as punishment!



Heck... I'll let ya'll bury me with it on my head!


----------



## bfriendly

smokey30725 said:


> For smeone who isn't bothered by it, you certainly jump to name calling and insulting my intelligence. I never said its real. I said in my opinion I think there could be something to it. I readily admit that the show is purely entertainment but I still enjoy it the way other people enjoy whatever shows tickle their fancy. I never meant to ruffle any feathers



Ya cant fix Stupid Smokey..........the antis are like Democrats....... they twist what we say and change the context or every argument, change the subject.............but pay attention and they will slip  It has been posted that "Maybe in the Pacific Northwest, but not here", by my good friend..............
So now that thats settled, the only thing left would be, did they travel Easterly?

Possibly or probably becomes Proof Positive and Fact etc.....either some just cant read good or comprehension and context of the simple statements we have posted have long been lost.

OCM truly does know more about this than any of us and he Knows they are out there, but he has had more life experiences with them than us..............so he likes to have fun with it. If you read Any of his posts on Any topic.....they have the same theme.......and to think I Thought I was as Sarcastic as John Goodman(Rest his soul)


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Ummm...you have nothing. Period. Not one piece of any kind of remotely concrete evidence that bigfoots exist. The fact that neither you and/or anyone esle has nothing pretty much supports the fact that there is nothing. Post one clear pic. Or even a fairly clear pic. Show us one dead animal. Show us a live one. Find hair that has dna evidence. Until then, you got nothing. That pretty much supports us non believers case. The fact that they don't exist proves our case until you come up with real, concrete evidence otherwise. And again, you, and all your bigfoot hunting buddies have nothing.





Nothing?  Here, 12 minutes on NOTHING, PERIOD



Perhaps the Greatest Hoax ever


----------



## bfriendly

Nothing Here either............I would NEVER Say this is 100% Proof of a Bigfoot. But, What IS IT?

Can You say 100% Positively this is NOT a BF?  You could, but you'd be lyin You cannot prove it one way or another, even like this person tried to..............this is one of my faves though.



The Narrator calls it a Sasquatch........like he is for sure. Thats the only thing I dont care to agree with him on......I wish he'd say "Possible". 

 Then again, Maybe he has Seen One and IS 100% sure

There are a few more.........


----------



## pottydoc

Olecowman, you nailed it buddy. The bf guys take all this personally, when ain't none of it meant that way, and then post up more of the same stuff. They just keep on with the "you can't prove it's not a bigfoot" stuff like that makes it proof that it is one. You notice bfriendly didn't answer my question about chupacabras, wendigos, elves, trolls, unicorn, etc? Those stories and siteings have been around just as long, maybe longer. He brought up panthers earlier, then when I nailed him on all the proof we have of their existance, he started calling them dumb cats, and acted like I started posting about them. Heck, I don't care if there's bigfoots out there or not. I'm just not gonna believe it till someone comes up with alot more than blurry pics, videos, and unsubsanciated siteings.


----------



## smokey30725

I would wager to say that bigfoot will be proven real long before our government figures out how to pay off the national debt lol!


----------



## pottydoc

That would be a real safe bet right there. of cours, neither party would have to pay up, 'cause neither one is gonna ever happen.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> That would be a real safe bet right there. of cours, neither party would have to pay up, 'cause neither one is gonna ever happen.



I think we are closer than ever......it'll happen in my lifetime. Bigfoot, that is. The Government ? NOT A CHANCE!

Well ok, thats too definite.......lets say Slight chance

Btw-Not sure bout Chupas....some lady has one or something that sure looks like it.......None of the other stuff though.

Ghosts/Spirits/ Hauntings? YEP! Absolutely!


----------



## bfriendly

Hey Doc,

Heres another "Story" from a guy who says he saw one while "Hunting"...............no hunters?

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38375

I dont know what he saw, but I believe he saw something.

I saw a Bear once. First one ever in the woods............I will forever remember where it crossed, right in front of me. I will remember Hearing him sniff me out, just before running across the Firebreak/old logging rd, maybe 10 yards in front of me.

No MisID, it was clearly a Bear One of the best hunts ever and I never saw another thing out there that day.........

I also saw a Panther in Sun City Florida......I wll Never forget it......I HOPE


----------



## pottydoc

You continue to prove my point. He saw "something". Again, no concrete proof at all. There are lots of people who "saw" chupacabras, trolls, elves, leprecans, etc. Do you believe they exist?


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> You continue to prove my point. He saw "something". Again, no concrete proof at all. There are lots of people who "saw" chupacabras, trolls, elves, leprecans, etc. Do you believe they exist?



I already said NO

As usual though, you either choose not to listen, simply cant comprehend a thing you are reading, or you are just being sarcastic to point of trying to get people to say things which might get them banned

Not even trying to get you to agree with me, simply see my point.......My son was able to understand the difference between Possible and Definite or confirmed, since he was 5u.........it doesn't seem to difficult to understand.

But when the Naysayer has No retaliation for the Evidence laid before him and goes back to Fairytale subjects and Black Panthers, asking questions that have already been answered etc......the naysayer is only trying to get  and hence, becomes like a Democrat.

Still, you have answered NONE of My questions..........What PROOF do YOU HAVE that says ALL the Photos, Films, stories are ALL Fake/Hoaxes? 

Wheres your Proof that ALL of Them are Fake?
All the ones from Hundreds of years back.......

See sig line


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> You continue to prove my point. He saw "something"That looked like a Bigfoot, Walked Like a Bigfoot, Sounded Like a Bigfoot, Smelled Like a Bigfoot. Again, no concrete proof at allEither Way. There are lots of people who Think They"saw" chupacabras, trolls, elves, leprecans, etc. Do you believe they exist?




FIFY
I am still on the fence about the Chupacabra, btw


----------



## pottydoc

bfriendly said:


> I already said NO
> 
> As usual though, you either choose not to listen, simply cant comprehend a thing you are reading, or you are just being sarcastic to point of trying to get people to say things which might get them banned
> 
> Not even trying to get you to agree with me, simply see my point.......My son was able to understand the difference between Possible and Definite or confirmed, since he was 5u.........it doesn't seem to difficult to understand.
> 
> But when the Naysayer has No retaliation for the Evidence laid before him and goes back to Fairytale subjects and Black Panthers, asking questions that have already been answered etc......the naysayer is only trying to get  and hence, becomes like a Democrat.
> 
> Still, you have answered NONE of My questions..........What PROOF do YOU HAVE that says ALL the Photos, Films, stories are ALL Fake/Hoaxes?
> 
> Wheres your Proof that ALL of Them are Fake?
> All the ones from Hundreds of years back.......
> 
> See sig line



Last post for me on this. Neither me, or anyone else who doesn't believe in bigfoot has to prove that a bunch of blurry films and pics, and a bunch of stories with no physical eveidence to back them up are fake. You guys who believe that big foot is out there running around in the woods have the burden of proof on you. As far as fairy tales, most people believe that big foot is one of them. And I never said anything about black panthers, and you were the one who brought panthers into this disscusion, not me. You tried to use them as an example of how big foot could exist, and it failed badly for you. And, I have never said that there's no chance big foot could exist.  I'd buy powerball tickets and get better odds, though. People do win that, you can talk to them in person, see perfectly clear pics of them in the paper, shake their hand, and watch them spend their money. The facts still are that even after these 100's of years of sitings you talk about, no one has ever produced a big foot, a good pic of one, or any other type of pysical evidence.  Gotta go now, heading for my lease to check my chupacabra trap.


----------



## bigelow

olcowman said:


> I think we all oughtta write us a letter to the producers and ask them to replace them four 'experts' on the show with four 'Hooter's Girls'... they'd have 'bout the same chance of finding some bigfeets and it'd be a heap more fun to watch!



best idea ive heard yet


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Last post for me on this. Neither me, or anyone else who doesn't believe in bigfoot has to prove that a bunch of blurry films and pics, and a bunch of stories with no physical eveidence to back them up are fake. You guys who believe that big foot is out there running around in the woods have the burden of proof on you. As far as fairy tales, most people believe that big foot is one of them. And I never said anything about black panthers, and you were the one who brought panthers into this disscusion, not me. You tried to use them as an example of how big foot could exist, and it failed badly for you. And, I have never said that there's no chance big foot could exist.  I'd buy powerball tickets and get better odds, though. People do win that, you can talk to them in person, see perfectly clear pics of them in the paper, shake their hand, and watch them spend their money. The facts still are that even after these 100's of years of sitings you talk about, no one has ever produced a big foot, a good pic of one, or any other type of pysical evidence.  Gotta go now, heading for my lease to check my chupacabra trap.



Good Luck with that Chupa............In case you just want to tune in.......I got another for ya.

This one is from a Hog Hunter in Florida........I bet some of you guys know where this place is. He is retired special forces, Highway Patrol etc..........

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38104

He also references another report of a DNR guy who supposedly Hit a Bigfoot. Thought he hit a person, got out to check and it just got up and ran away.......another report from the area too.....

I dont know, but its better reading than the news thats for sure

To me it is kinda like Entertainment


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> OCM truly does know more about this than any of us and he Knows they are out there, but he has had more life experiences with them than us..............so he likes to have fun with it. If you read Any of his posts on Any topic.....they have the same theme.......and to think I Thought I was as Sarcastic as John Goodman(Rest his soul)



Lord have mercy, quit making me out to be expert about bigfeets on here... I'd bout rather you call me a democrat! You the rascal with the "Gone Squatching" cap...


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Lord have mercy, quit making me out to be expert about bigfeets on here... I'd bout rather you call me a democrat! You the rascal with the "Gone Squatching" cap...



My Brother from another Mother! You are right about that.....I wear it sometimes too 

Just do more Hoggin than squatchin.............

Sorry your new buddy couldn't hang with us...............some people take this stuff Waaaayyyyyy too Serious


----------



## bigelow

i want to sit down and have a beer with bobo he is out there


----------



## olcowman

bigelow said:


> i want to sit down and have a beer with bobo he is out there



Yep he's out there alright, I just hope he ain't 'out there' with that Cliff feller when ya'll go out for a beer?


----------



## bigelow

olcowman said:


> Yep he's out there alright, I just hope he ain't 'out there' with that Cliff feller when ya'll go out for a beer?



you got that right


----------



## bfriendly

I did come across these recent photos, while doing some arm chair research
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38061

The last one is the best.......Enjoy


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I did come across these recent photos, while doing some arm chair research
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38061
> 
> The last one is the best.......Enjoy



Now I ain't being negative on here buddy... but next time it snows up at your place, go and take you a walk thru your yard. When it starts to warm up and melt the snow a little... grab you a measuring tape and your camera and run out there and look at them tracks you made... well I'll be dawg, you done got yourself some bigfeets prints of your own to send in! If they ain't big enough then wait about an hour or two and go measure them again...


----------



## bigelow

also looks like right foot only tracks should be off set not perfectly in line....sorry noy buying thay1....


----------



## snookman

bigelow said:


> also looks like right foot only tracks should be off set not perfectly in line....sorry noy buying thay1....



All suposed bigfoot tracklines are "tightwire" type of tracklines. My uncle sent me a pic of a track he found in his yard. He only sent me the one pic. BTW he was a naysayer too. Not anymore!


----------



## olcowman

snookman said:


> All suposed bigfoot tracklines are "tightwire" type of tracklines. My uncle sent me a pic of a track he found in his yard. He only sent me the one pic. BTW he was a naysayer too. Not anymore!View attachment 714762



That bigfoot done dropped his dollar?


----------



## Throwback

olcowman said:


> That bigfoot done dropped his dollar?



bigfeets poop dollar bills I heard



T


----------



## kmckinnie

Throwback said:


> bigfeets poop dollar bills I heard
> 
> 
> 
> T



Do you have a link to this? I have found a dollar in the woods before. Or is this a Internet rumor


----------



## snookman

Throwback said:


> bigfeets poop dollar bills I heard
> 
> 
> 
> T



Kinda figures you would come up with something like that. He just put that there for a size comparison.


----------



## Throwback

i guess if believing in bigfoot makes you get up and put your britches on every day more power to you. 


T


----------



## snookman

I think I believe in "bigfeets" for the entertainment. You guys are a hoot! I read this forrum for a good laugh every day.


----------



## snookman

http://www.yorknewstimes.com/do-you-believe-in-sasquatch/poll_887b306a-66f8-11e2-8d00-0019bb2963f4.html[/URL]  looks like the believers are adding up!


----------



## bfriendly

And they keep coming in.....I really like the local stories. Like this one from  Cedartown/Rockmart

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38061

Dont know if this is a Tall tale or not, but when the guy says he saw one years ago in Paulding County.........I am reluctant to buy what he's selling.

Anywho, other than that......There have been quite a few reports form Floyd County........good read with Pictures anyway. Some of you might know Exactly where this house aqnd place of incident are at.  Next time I am up there, I will be looking for it


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> i guess if believing in bigfoot makes you get up and put your britches on every day more power to you.
> 
> 
> T



Well thats not necessarily itNo No:.

Perhaps though, it takes us away(as any good entertainment would) and makes us forget those we encounter in our daily duties, who think they put there britches on somehow differently than the rest of us.............



BTW-T, I can honestly say, I really dont know(for sure) how you feel about this subject......Most other subject's I get your side and usually agree; you ARE the professor and I have been a student for a few years now...............

If I were asked, I'd say you would be "Open to the Possibility" of the existence of the Big Fella...........Would I be wrong?


----------



## bfriendly

snookman said:


> http://www.yorknewstimes.com/do-you-believe-in-sasquatch/poll_887b306a-66f8-11e2-8d00-0019bb2963f4.html[/URL]  looks like the believers are adding up!



I dont think we did too bad in our Woody's poll either


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> Well thats not necessarily itNo No:.
> 
> Perhaps though, it takes us away(as any good entertainment would) and makes us forget those we encounter in our daily duties, who think they put there britches on somehow differently than the rest of us.............
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-T, I can honestly say, I really dont know(for sure) how you feel about this subject......Most other subject's I get your side and usually agree; you ARE the professor and I have been a student for a few years now...............
> 
> If I were asked, I'd say you would be "Open to the Possibility" of the existence of the Big Fella...........Would I be wrong?






when I hear "bigfoot believer" I immediately think:





T


----------



## b rad

I seen Bigfoot on a camping trip I'm blue ridge mountains squatch is real


----------



## Hunter0884

If u don't believe in chupacabras then just watch them win the bow hunting challenge next year


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> Well thats not necessarily itNo No:.
> 
> Perhaps though, it takes us away(as any good entertainment would) and makes us forget those we encounter in our daily duties, who think they put there britches on somehow differently than the rest of us.............
> 
> 
> 
> BTW-T, I can honestly say, I really dont know(for sure) how you feel about this subject......Most other subject's I get your side and usually agree; you ARE the professor and I have been a student for a few years now...............
> 
> If I were asked, I'd say you would be "Open to the Possibility" of the existence of the Big Fella...........Would I be wrong?



Throwback is a true believer... I guarantee you. He's one of them kind that'll keep it to himself until he can figure out how to makes the most money off of em'.



Brianduffey said:


> I seen Bigfoot on a camping trip I'm blue ridge mountains squatch is real



Come on... let's hear the story... Me and Bfriendly dying here!


----------



## bigelow

Throwback said:


> when I hear "bigfoot believer" I immediately think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T




by god that is funny stuff.... i just rough talked him and he had purdy hair... i remember that ...and still laugh.......send me some of the shine he was drinkin


----------



## snookman

bigelow said:


> by god that is funny stuff.... i just rough talked him and he had purdy hair... i remember that ...and still laugh.......send me some of the shine he was drinkin



Tim Peeler is the funniest man on the planet! We call him the git guy.


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> when I hear "bigfoot believer" I immediately think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Cant argue with that

I Googled Idjut one time and Peeler showed up








BTW-Nice "Dodge"  Somehow I Knew that was gonna happen


----------



## Bkeepr

Think i will just lurk around on this one!


----------



## doubleshot

He is real we sat on a stump and eat beef jerky  togather .


----------



## olcowman

SPOILER ALERT!!! I watched Finding Bigfoot last night and...


(Quit reading at this point if you haven't seen the episode, I don't want to spoil the ending for you)


... they didn't find him again!

Bobo did try calling one by yelling the Native American name for bigfeets instead of just yelling out like he normally does. Man, I was on the edge of my seat when that happened... I was sure one was a fixing to come a running out of  woods and jump right in his lap!

The show did prove me wrong about one thing though... I said a couple of weeks ago they was no way that this program and them four idiots that call themselves 'experts' could get any stupidier or act more ignorant... I was definately wrong! I just sat there a watching in awe...


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> And they keep coming in.....I really like the local stories. Like this one from  Cedartown/Rockmart
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38061
> 
> Dont know if this is a Tall tale or not, but when the guy says he saw one years ago in Paulding County.........I am reluctant to buy what he's selling.
> 
> Anywho, other than that......There have been quite a few reports form Floyd County........good read with Pictures anyway. Some of you might know Exactly where this house aqnd place of incident are at.  Next time I am up there, I will be looking for it



FYI... all your links you are posting come straight from the BFRO... which is owned, managed and ran by Matt Moneymaker, (yep that same fat, little dumpy, feller with the bad hair that acts like he's in charge on the Finding Bigfoot program.) After seeing him in action on the tv and observing first hand, his personal insight and evaluations of those investigations they go on every week, I ain't sure I believe anything or anybody that has anything to do with that BFRO web-site? If they is bigfeets out there... they're embarrassed!


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> FYI... all your links you are posting come straight from the BFRO... which is owned, managed and ran by Matt Moneymaker, (yep that same fat, little dumpy, feller with the bad hair that acts like he's in charge on the Finding Bigfoot program.) After seeing him in action on the tv and observing first hand, his personal insight and evaluations of those investigations they go on every week, I ain't sure I believe anything or anybody that has anything to do with that BFRO web-site? If they is bigfeets out there... they're embarrassed!




I get that they are mainstream.....and not very good at it

But what about the folks at the town hall? Did they look like your relatives?  I haven't seen it yet and No you ain't spoilin nothing for me..........I'll watch it with pretty much the same attitude as the rest of ya'll.

Cept, I'll be listening to the Town hallers

One thing you have to give the BFRO credit for, is that they actually follow up on any report that is given to them, before it gets posted on the website.

Whether its by phone, or by actually visiting the site many times. They follow up on ALL reports before they get posted...........I read sighting reports from a few other sites, Sometimes. But I Dont hear about any follow up. Its more like a pasting of the report submitted...........

Dont get me wrong, the four idjuts on the Animal Planet series aren't doing it, its other researchers through the BFRO.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> I get that they are mainstream.....and not very good at it
> 
> But what about the folks at the town hall? Did they look like your relatives?  I haven't seen it yet and No you ain't spoilin nothing for me..........I'll watch it with pretty much the same attitude as the rest of ya'll.
> 
> Cept, I'll be listening to the Town hallers
> 
> One thing you have to give the BFRO credit for, is that they actually follow up on any report that is given to them, before it gets posted on the website.
> 
> Whether its by phone, or by actually visiting the site many times. They follow up on ALL reports before they get posted...........I read sighting reports from a few other sites, Sometimes. But I Dont hear about any follow up. Its more like a pasting of the report submitted...........
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the four idjuts on the Animal Planet series aren't doing it, its other researchers through the BFRO.



Most of the time they call em' up on the phone and ask em' "Did you really see a bigfoot"... but sometimes they get real serious and go see these folks in person and say "Did you really see a bigfoot"... 

That there is some in-depth scientific research right there...


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Most of the time they call em' up on the phone and ask em' "Did you really see a bigfoot"... but sometimes they get real serious and go see these folks in person and say "Did you really see a bigfoot"...
> 
> That there is some in-depth scientific research right there...



No, thats what you were doing..............THATS why the BFRO Fired ya

Cant believe your still holding a Grudge


----------



## doenightmare

Hey Bfriendly- you seen this one? Captured by a trail cam so I guess it does happen. Sorry - don't know how to embed a vid from uTube.



Please embedd all videos as required by forum rules


----------



## bowbuck

This all seems kinda strange to me.  You have a creature that must weigh 500 pds to leave tracks like that however it only leaves two right foot tracks in soft dirt. A 100 pd doe deer would leave tracks all the way across the road with both feet/hoofs.  What gives?   Then you go to the heart of bear country and see a big low to the ground heat source.  Uh reckon what that could be?  As for the general public, I work with them everyday.  Just this week I have been told that drug dealers in the next state are screaming at one person and another one told me people are poking small holes in the roof so it will leak only on nights it rains.  People can make themselves believe anything. I have spent a large amount of time in the area duscussed and never saw any clues to a "bigfeets".  Now try to find a buck deer up there, thats a challenge.


----------



## bfriendly

doenightmare said:


> Hey Bfriendly- you seen this one? Captured by a trail cam so I guess it does happen. Sorry - don't know how to embed a vid from uTube.
> 
> 
> NO, WHere did you find this?  I have just started watching some of MK's vids....THANK YOU!!
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> Obviously its Photoshopped


----------



## bfriendly

doenightmare said:


> Hey Bfriendly- you seen this one? Captured by a trail cam so I guess it does happen. Sorry - don't know how to embed a vid from uTube.
> 
> 
> Without know all the details................Like I care...............You need to start another thread with this!!


----------



## doenightmare

bfriendly said:


> NO, WHere did you find this? I have just started watching some of MK's vids....THANK YOU!!
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> 
> Obviously its Photoshopped


 

Like that dufus Renae says on the Finding Bigfoot show - "I'm having a hard time explaining this".

Unless it was filmed in a zoo or in Africa?


----------



## bfriendly

doenightmare said:


> Like that dufus Renae says on the Finding Bigfoot show - "I'm having a hard time explaining this".
> 
> Unless it was filmed in a zoo or in Africa?



That'll be it


----------



## bfriendly

bowbuck said:


> This all seems kinda strange to me.  You have a creature that must weigh 500 pds to leave tracks like that however it only leaves two right foot tracks in soft dirt. A 100 pd doe deer would leave tracks all the way across the road with both feet/hoofs.  What gives? A Deer would not try to Hides its tracks.  Then you go to the heart of bear country and see a big low to the ground heat source.  Uh reckon what that could be?  As for the general public, I work with them everyday.  Just this week I have been told that drug dealers in the next state are screaming at one person and another one told me people are poking small holes in the roof so it will leak only on nights it rains.  People can make themselves believe anything. I have spent a large amount of time in the area duscussed and never saw any clues to a "bigfeets".  Now try to find a buck deer up there, thats a challenge.



Your Welcome........


----------



## bowbuck

bfriendly said:


> Your Welcome........



Oh okay, Sorry I didnt know bigfeets were so cognative of being found they hid their tracks.  It all makes sense now  I can only guess he/she missed the two huge right foot prints while wiping out the others. Then again maybe they came from south of the border and wear carpet on their feet to hide their tracks.   I learn alot from this site.


----------



## GA DAWG

That youtube vid is odd.


----------



## bfriendly

bowbuck said:


> Oh okay, Sorry I didnt know bigfeets were so cognative of being found they hid their tracks. Like I said, your welcome. I am here to teach you these things grasshopper It all makes sense now  I can only guess he/she missed the two huge right foot prints while wiping out the others. Then again maybe they came from south of the border and wear carpet on their feet to hide their tracks.   I learn alot from this site.




They have been known to hide behind trees, rocks, sticks structures etc.......They are very good at hide and go seek
In fact, they are reported as building stick structures for shelter etc......mainly though they would be cave dwellers when possible.........A stick structure would look something like this.











> That youtube vid is odd.



Why yes, yes it is........So's that stick structure in the photo above
I like how it is placed with the Best vantage in the area......


Ya like that? I dont know what it is for sure, but it sure is odd. Any guesses?


----------



## GA DAWG

Well the stick pictures ain't photshopped or whatever you call it. Ain't natural like that either. Somebody or something put em there


----------



## bowbuck

You can tell a city boy when you see one.  That aint no stick structure thats a turkey blind. You put ur yellar corn out in the opening area and hide in that " stick structure" and when you get about three jakes eating corn you cut loose and you git multiple turkeys with one shot.  Shell is hard to come by these days.  I can tell ya it wasnt me or sasquatch that made that one.  We need more room if you know what I mean.


----------



## bfriendly

Have any of you guys watched this video?

I am trying to find out where this was taken at........I have it posted on Two websites as of this AM.

Watch it, its very cool


----------



## bfriendly

I know, I know......NOONE EVER catches one on a trail cam


----------



## GA DAWG

Bigfoot is dead again. This time in Nevada.


----------



## Unicoidawg

On youtube under the video is a tab that says "Share". Click this and it will bring up a few options, pick "embedd" and then copy the link and paste it to you post and the video will be embedded.


----------



## Resica

bfriendly said:


> Have any of you guys watched this video?
> 
> I am trying to find out where this was taken at........I have it posted on Two websites as of this AM.
> 
> Watch it, its very cool



Yea, doenightmare posted it 12 posts above yours. Pretty bizarre. Why so fuzzy when there are clear shots of the tree without the thing in it?


----------



## GA DAWG

Resica said:


> Yea, doenightmare posted it 12 posts above yours. Pretty bizarre. Why so fuzzy when there are clear shots of the tree without the thing in it?


Everything Bigfoot just automatically gets fuzzy. Its a curse or something.


----------



## pottydoc

Yup, no clear pics, anytime, anywhere. And a pic of anything that's not positively identified is always called "proof"by bfriendly and the rest of the bigfoot boys. It still comes down to zero, none, nada, nyet, absolutely not even one shread of compelling evidence that there is even one single, or ever has been even one bigfoot. All of the so called evidence cannot be proven or backed up no matter how hard the bigfoot hunters try. Get a clear, unmistakable pic. Get a dead one. Get a live one. Find a complete, or somewhat complete body or even just a skeleton. We keep hearing about the 100's of years of reports but NEVER in those 100's of years has any real evidence been presented. Sorry bfriendly, the pics and vids you keep posting are not evidence. They're just blurry, out of focus shots of something. Just because they can't be identified doesn't prove bigfoot exists. The fact that someone can't prove they're not bigfoot in no way is proof that bigfoot exists. Heck, I gonna start saying that all those pics, etc are of aliens. You can't prove they're not, so by your logic that proves that they are pics and vids of aliens.  Heck, maybe bigfoot is an alien, that's the reason noone can ever get a good picture of him. Wait, maybe they have dead ones stored out at Roswell with the spaceships they crashed in when they came to earth. I heard they lived through the crash, but that a wendigo killed them before the Army could get there to protect them. It's another government cover up. Probably Bush's fault.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Yup, no clear picsNeed Glasses?, anytime, anywhere. And a pic of anything that's not positively identified is always called "proof"by bfriendly and the rest of the bigfoot boys. It still comes down to zero, none, nada, nyet, absolutely not even one shread of compelling evidence that there is even one single, or ever has been even one bigfoot. All of the so called evidence cannot be proven or backed up no matter how hard the bigfoot hunters try. Get a clear, unmistakable pic. Get a dead one. Get a live one. Find a complete, or somewhat complete body or even just a skeleton. We keep hearing about the 100's of years of reports but NEVER in those 100's of years has any real evidence been presented. Sorry bfriendly, the pics and vids you keep posting are not evidence. They're just blurry, out of focus shots of something. Just because they can't be identified doesn't prove bigfoot exists.All I have ever said, was POSSIBILITY, I have NEVER Said PROOF The fact that someone can't prove they're not bigfoot in no way is proof that bigfoot exists. Heck, I gonna start saying that all those pics, etc are of aliens. You can't prove they're not, so by your logic that proves that they are pics and vids of aliens.  Heck, maybe bigfoot is an alien, that's the reason noone can ever get a good picture of him. Wait, maybe they have dead ones stored out at Roswell with the spaceships they crashed in when they came to earth. I heard they lived through the crash, but that a wendigo killed them before the Army could get there to protect them. It's another government cover up. Probably Bush's fault.



Thought you left

Anywho, WHAT is it in the video?

I guess if we are to put words in each others mouths like you have done, let me say this.  Whether or not you believe, I find it amazing you can call everyone who claims to have seen one a Liar..........pretty bold statement thereNo No:


----------



## sneaking squanto

He's out there..


----------



## pottydoc

bfriendly said:


> Thought you left
> 
> Anywho, WHAT is it in the video?
> 
> I guess if we are to put words in each others mouths like you have done, let me say this.  Whether or not you believe, I find it amazing you can call everyone who claims to have seen one a Liar..........pretty bold statement thereNo No:



Don't have any idea what's in the video. Neither do you. That's my point. Just because it's un identifiable, isn't proof it's a bigfoot. And please copy and paste where I called anyone a liar, or even suggested any such thing. They're simply mistaken, not lieing. And yeah, I mean everyone of them. Just like the 1000's of folks who claim to have seen elves, trolls, chupacabras, ghosts, aliens, and a host of other creatures over the last 100's and 1000's of years. You have the exact same amount of proof than the bunch of folks out around area 51 watching for UFO's have. None.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> Don't have any idea what's in the video. Neither do you. That's my point. Just because it's un identifiable, isn't proof it's a bigfoot. And please copy and paste where I called anyone a liar, or even suggested any such thing. They're simply mistaken, not lieing. And yeah, I mean everyone of them. Just like the 1000's of folks who claim to have seen elves, trolls, chupacabras, ghosts, aliens, and a host of other creatures over the last 100's and 1000's of years. You have the exact same amount of proof than the bunch of folks out around area 51 watching for UFO's have. None.


----------



## bfriendly

***·si·ble  [poss-uh-buhl]  Show IPA
adjective
1.
that may or can be, exist, happen, be done, be used, etc.: a disease with no possible cure.
2.
that may be true or may be the case, as something concerning which one has no knowledge to the contrary: It is possible that Bigfoot exists.

Google Possible



ok, so I did change just the last 2 words of the example sentence. But this is a Definition found from Dictionary.com

Possible


----------



## pottydoc

It's possible for aliens to exist too. But, just like bigfoot, no proof. Will it make you happy for me to say it's possible? OK, pretty much anything is possible, so I'll give you that. But, something being possible, and having definitive proof that it exists, are waaaaay apart. And, as already stated by lots of paople, noone has any definitive proof that there is now, or ever has been, a bigfoot. Especially not those morons on the Finding Bigfoot show.


----------



## bfriendly

pottydoc said:


> It's possible for aliens to exist too. But, just like bigfoot, no proof.True, no Proof, but Lots of Evidence and lots of Credible pople have said they Have seen one.  So far, I have read few to no Reports of anyone seeing the other items you mention.......Aliens? Probably. The Universe would be a lot of wasted to space to think we were the only Ones out here Will it make you happy for me to say it's possible?Happy? Wouldn't go that far, but You finally agree with me......its all I have ever said. OK, pretty much anything is possible, so I'll give you that. But, something being possible, and having definitive proof that it exists, are waaaaay apart.Who said they have Proof? And, as already stated by lots of paople, noone has any definitive proof that there is now, or ever has been, a bigfoot.And I agree with you. Some folks have stated they Have the "Proof" we'd like to see, but so far, they have all been Hoaxers Especially not those morons on the Finding Bigfoot show.



I also agree the Finding Bigfoot team have NO Definitive Proof, dont know that anyone has...........But I would not be surprised if they did exist and that many people have actually seen them......it IS Possible(again, theres that word) that People have seen them, but there is NO Proof of their existence.

I like the subject.......I think they are out there...........I have PMs from a few folks on here who would swear they have seen them 

No, they would Never share their story here on an open forum.........Some idjut would probably try to ridicule them

Here is another simple question for you and all my Woody's friends. 

Do you think there are Other things on this Planet that have yet to be Discovered?

I sure do................


----------



## smokey30725

I absolutely agree that there are more animals / species that still await discovery. Maybe even some right here in our own backyard!


----------



## bfriendly

smokey30725 said:


> I absolutely agree that there are more animals / species that still await discovery. Maybe even some right here in our own backyard!



Possibly


Scratch that.....Probably!


----------

